# Vagn Holmboe String Quartets



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

What do people think of this string quartet cycle. I think it is good.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

No one cares to comment.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I really enjoy them.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> I really enjoy them.


They are different from Haydn but well written.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I also enjoy his string quartets. His symphonies too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> No one cares to comment.


Must admit; I never heard them until now a small piece at the Presto site. Way to short to judge.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't heard them. I want Ernst Toch's quartets, but they're out of print.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Haven't heard them. I want Ernst Toch's quartets, but they're out of print.


I am sure you will find them, during bargain hunt.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> I really enjoy them.


Which do you enjoy. Early or late?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> They are different from Haydn but well written.


I hope so! Listening to no.1 now. Sounds good! But I'll never have time to listen 20 quartets.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I hope so! Listening to no.1 now. Sounds good! But I'll never have time to listen 20 quartets.


There are 22 string quartets. 20 are numbered another ununumbered and one finished by Per Nørgård.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Norgard's quartets.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I have Norgard's quartets.


Sorry, misunderstood you.

For the ones who do not have him they can know how many he wrote.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> There are 22 string quartets. 20 are numbered another ununumbered and one finished by Per Nørgård.


Holmboe is to prolific for his own good. There are so many Quartets and Symphonies that the truly outstanding works have to be struggle to be heard


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Triplets said:


> Holmboe is to prolific for his own good. There are so many Quartets and Symphonies that the truly outstanding works have to be struggle to be heard


I would not say that was too prolific. Haydn wrote 68 numbered string quartets and 104 numbered symphonies. Mozart wrote 23 numbered string quartets and only lived to age 35, wonder how many more he would have wrote in a couple of decades.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Holmboe is to prolific for his own good. There are so many Quartets and Symphonies that the truly outstanding works have to be struggle to be heard


Amen to this and time will come for them to be recognised .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Triplets said:


> Holmboe is to prolific for his own good. There are so many Quartets and Symphonies that the truly outstanding works have to be struggle to be heard


There is only one complete cycle of his string quartets by the Kontra Quartet. There has been some groups doing one or two of his quartets.


----------

